# Modifier 53



## shellysk8 (Oct 28, 2008)

If a surgical procedure is discontinued, the surgeon should bill the procedure with a modifier -53 to indicate this.  Is there any reason that the anesthesiologist should indicate the -53?  The base units for the code would not change, and the time units would indicate the shortened procedure, so my belief is no, but I am looking to confirm this.

Thank you in advance!  Shelly Kubacki, MPA, CPC


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree with you that they don't use the 53 modifier. They bill for their time.


----------



## AYCPC (Nov 1, 2008)

I concur.


----------

